# Do you severely socially isolate yourself? If so, then why?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

So today in therapy, I mentioned a couple anecdotes of how out of the loop I was from my peers, things I was uninformed of that was common knowledge to my peers. So then she asked me why I thought I isolated myself. I couldn't give her an answer other than telling her the time period that I realized I was making a choice to isolate and that it wasn't that I was just bad at making friends.

I did tell her a couple weeks back though that I thought maybe the reason I didn't want friends was because it was more comfortable and safe to not have them. If I had friends, I would be forced to stop being sick and dysfunctional.

I told her today that not having anything to talk about since I never do anything makes it hard to connect to people if I did want to make friends.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't relate to people. Almost everyone I meet does not have social anxiety. They are confident extroverts trying to get me to come out of my anxiety bubble. I tell them to piss off....just kidding. I don't think I'm attractive which is why I get socially anxious around people even though they don't treat me differently.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well in my case, I was bullied and didn't have friends growing up. I was that weird kid that everyone picked on. I didnt have any friends growing up and I think that made a huge impact on me for life. I don't have good social skills and I'm afraid when I speak to people. I'm afraid of being too stupid, not knowing the right thing to say, and I'm afraid they will think poorly of me. When you grow up and everyone is mean, you expect it later in life as well. I don't socialize because I'm afraid of people.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, I do.

I have no other choices or options and because I don't care for what's culturally relevant. 

I'm an ugly, disgusting piece of ****.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

In a sense, but I am trying to stop as it has potentially strengthened my SA. I have done so mostly because I was not confident in having much value towards others, socially, and in general had an unhealthy outlook on life and socializing. It sounds pathetic, but it is what it is. I still have many things I'd like to work on and figure out, but also try to remind myself to look at the big picture and realize I may never figure everything out. What I really need is to push myself to do more, socially.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have the ability to be more social these days, but I have no desire to do anything. It's depression overwhelming my motivation to even try to better my life.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

It all boils down to us seeing social experiences as painful or potentially so.

With me, I know by experience that I've been treated like crap and avoided by people because of the way I look. So naturally based on those experiences I'm going to be anxious and isolate myself (i.e., get away from what causes me pain).


----------



## NeverknowsbestFLCL (Aug 4, 2016)

estse said:


> I have the ability to be more social these days, but I have no desire to do anything. It's depression overwhelming my motivation to even try to better my life.


this

except for me, once you stop being social for a really long time, you kind of forget how to.

I can tell someone to have a nice day, and they will take it as an insult.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i do isolate myself, so i can feel safe and not get drained by ppl.


----------

